# More from your drying space...



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

next time you have a lot of finished pieces to let dry try using kid's playing jacks as spacers instead of painter's pyramids..
cheap and w/ their ball ends less prone to dimples and piercing...


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Now that is a good tip. I have a bunch of wood blocks I cut to a point, the jacks would be much easier. Thanks


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

But, I get those weird looks when I meander around the kids section at the toy shop......LOL.

I believe there was a thread started for tips and tricks?

All good tips, anyway.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> But, I get those weird looks when I meander around the kids section at the toy shop......LOL.
> 
> I believe there was a thread started for tips and tricks?
> 
> All good tips, anyway.


I have to play approve everything in the store...
so now management makes me wait outside while they send an employee to get what I'm after.. 
those jacks can be bought by the gallon and half gallon bucket quantities...

this T&T thread...
where have you hidden it James???


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

Stick486 said:


> this T&T thread...
> where have you hidden it James???


Hi Stick

It is in general router-tips-techniques-day


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

boogalee said:


> Hi Stick
> 
> It is in general router-tips-techniques-day.html


thread title said *router tips* didn't think playing jacks qualified...


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

You are right, Stick, I was going from memory.....VBG.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"You are right, Stick, I was* going from memory*.....VBG."
Bad idea in _my_ case...


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "You are right, Stick, I was* going from memory*.....VBG."
> Bad idea in _my_ case...


don't feel bad...
that's why I've go note books...
but two things are happening....
did I remember to write it down and where is the note book...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> don't feel bad...
> that's why I've go note books...
> but two things are happening....
> did I remember to write it down and where is the note book...


Well, we didn't right it down, and we haven't seen it since! :angry: I am talking about the mounting bracket for the Spacemaker toaster oven that my sweetie put away for safe keeping while we remodel the kitchen.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Heh...I was just going to blame _my_ other half for my missing stuff...but you beat me to it, Mike.


----------

